# Shipping jobs in canada for indian marine professionals



## jsdhalle (Jul 31, 2014)

Dear all,

I am an experienced Marine Electrical Engineer with over 17 years of experience in the field. I have Indian qualifications and Licenses for my current employment. 

Can anyone indicate as to whether I can continue pursuing my current profession even after moving over to Canada. And whether any additional certification/licensing is required to be attained from there (Canada).

Regards.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you tried Google?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will need Canadian certification. Certification for engineers is provincially regulated, so check the province you would like to work.
Search for 'international trained engineers + name of province'.


----------

